# Names for a male betta



## SkyWolfArt (Oct 12, 2017)

What are your thoughts on these names for a male betta? Do you have a favorite? How did you decide on your fish's name?

Blue Betta:
Pharaoh
Atlas
Perseus "Percy"
River
Beckett/Beckham/Beck/Becks
Reed
Reef
Ren
Caspian
Ronan
Storm
Jett
Nash
Xander/Zander
Lachlan

Red Betta:
Fox
Embry
Ember
Phoenix
Adam
Blaze
Archer
Fintan
Mars
Mercury
Xander/Zander


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

Hmmm...for me, it depends on the betta! Personality and color factor in to how I name my fishies, usually.^^


----------



## betta8 (Sep 9, 2016)

I personally like Phoenix, Fox, and Storm. My betta is named Skye, and I honestly have no idea how I came up with it. I was going to name him Poseiden, but I liked Skye better. Also, I agree with Angeliza, it depends on color and personality for me.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I like names that mean things in other countries. For example, I have a Chocolate Orange BSE girl called Tora, which means Tiger in Japanese. My Gold Dragon HM boy, Kicho, means Precious in Japanese. Some of my fish don't have names in Japanese, like Nimbus (named for his EE pectorals) and Gizmo (named after that little fluffy dog from The Secret Life of Pets).


----------



## betta8 (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes, I was thinking about naming my blue betta Ao, which means blue in Japanese. Although in the end, I liked the way Skye sounded better than "Ao."


----------



## Deerguts (Sep 19, 2017)

For me it depends on the bettas personality. My first veiltail boy was named Boogie because whenever I get him he moved quickly back and forth awaiting his food. (Sadly he jumped out of his tank he was a jumper). My second veil tail boy named Marble because he burried himself under his marble gravel but got himself out within seconds. I always joked he lost his marbles. I also called him put because he was pink.


----------

